# Charity mowing and landscaping



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Do you guys know of a reputable organization that does yard work for those in need? Wouldnt mind donating my time for someone that needs the helping hand. Found a nice organization for veterans but they dont have a need in my area at the moment. Wondering if anyone has had experience donating their time for an organization?

Org I mentioned is Project Evergreen. Know nothing about them but seems like an awesome cause.


----------

